
LucidScience – Electronic Projects and Tutorials - phodo
http://lucidscience.com/default.aspx
======
groundlogic
[http://lucidscience.com/pro-
basic%20spy%20transmitter-1.aspx](http://lucidscience.com/pro-
basic%20spy%20transmitter-1.aspx)

That takes me back.. that looks very similar to something I built out of an
article in an electronics magazine article in ~1987.

I do remember it had remarkably good sound quality from such a simple circuit
- it basically sounded like "professional" broadcast talk radio. Lots of fun
spying on siblings etc.

~~~
thesmok
I was building and selling these things about 18 years ago. My favorite part
about it was I could scavenge all required components from a broken cassette
deck. Made a nice income for a school boy, upgraded my computer from i486 to
Pentium II.

------
amparanoid
How do I get shutter speed from a cmos cam?

